# My mom wants to lease a Mini Cooper coupe!



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

So I was guna post this in E90post (I usually post all off-topic there) BF seems like a better place for this as there are more "prime aged" people here.

So my mom (shes in her early 50s) has a camry right now and she said shes kinda bored with it after only a year.
So we were driving 1 day and she saw a mini cooper and she asked me what it was cuz she really likes the way it looks. I told her and she did some reasearch and heres the problem.

I personally really want her to get it, cuz its an awsome car and I can drive it sometimes. :angel:.
But she did a little reasearch and she realized that most people that drive that car is under 30. So now she is iffy about it because she don't want that image of old woman trying to be young (cuz she is not, she just likes the classic british look).
I know people will say its her money so screw what people think, get what she wants.

but she is Asian and very traditional and she cares how other people especially withing the Asian circle how people perceive her.

So I guess my question is do you guys know anyone over 50 driving a Mini? Do you think its weird or "unfit" for prime aged drivers?

BTW the clubman is a no go, she wants the coupe.

Thanks guys


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

Two of my more "well off" friends are driving Mini Coopers. Both of them have a decent stable of cars, and both of them are over 50. 

Both of them like their Mini better than any of their other cars, damned what anyone else thinks.


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

cjwheeling said:


> damned what anyone else thinks.


That's what I told her, but you don't have an Asian mom man... I also suggested leasing to her so if she is really that uncomfortable with it, at least its only 3 years.

We also priced it out and kinda surprised how cheap the mini is, with the trim and options she wanted and 0 down, lease payments were only like $300 a month. :thumbup:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

1. Pics of your mom are highly advised.

2. If you type the word cuz one more time, bimmerfest will send out its own personal assasin to terminate you without further cause.

3. The mini cooper is a fine vehicle (although asians everywhere will be secretly mocking your mother).

-Getz

Not very helpful, since 1996


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

haha that wasn't very helpful CUZ you didn't asnswer any of my questions


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Mercedes is the way to go. The bigger the better.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Cooper is a hatchback, not a coupe.

I don't understand the concept of "appropriate" cars. A car is _just_ a car. All that matters is that you like what you drive.

Your demo information is *way off base*. The Mini line sells exceedingly well to boomers - especially as a third car for empty-nesters.

FWIW, I ditched my boring e90 for a 07 Cooper S and couldn't be happier. It's a far more engaging, less Buick-like car.


----------



## kundan (Oct 7, 2007)

tell her go right ahead, you live life once live it like a king or queen, and these r her golden years, tell her to go for it with out a seccound chance and its great on fuel. Also its sort of a bimmer isnt it? lol. and its a gud little toy for her to cruze around in.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

My mom is 75, and drives a Mini Cooper. So there you go.


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

My neighbor down the street drives a mini. He's on his early 60s


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

Dawg90 said:


> My mom is 75, and drives a Mini Cooper. So there you go.


i think that'll do it. :rofl:

Imna try my best to convence her. It'll be sweet if she gets the cooper, she wants either the darker red with a black roof or the white with a black roof. Automatics tho...:tsk:

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

samwoo2go said:


> So I was guna post this in E90post (I usually post all off-topic there) BF seems like a better place for this as there are more "prime aged" people here.
> 
> So my mom (shes in her early 50s) has a camry right now and she said shes kinda bored with it after only a year.
> So we were driving 1 day and she saw a mini cooper and she asked me what it was cuz she really likes the way it looks. I told her and she did some reasearch and heres the problem.
> ...


#1) Your mom so rocks.

#2) This 40-something came within a stroke of buying a MINI recently - only reason I did not was because of the continued reliability of my E46 ZHP.

#3) www.northamericanmotoring.com These people are all just as crazy as your mom and I.

Tell her to GO FOR IT!!


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Here in NYC you'd see more gray hair people driving the Mini, than you'd see young ones. As a matter of fact, now that I am thinking about it, you can hardly see any young people driving it.

mw


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

I think the average age of a MINI driver would surprise you, last stat I heard was late 40's.


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

Whats a good mini forum?


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

wingspan said:


> #1) Your mom so rocks.
> 
> #2) This 40-something came within a stroke of buying a MINI recently - only reason I did not was because of the continued reliability of my E46 ZHP.
> 
> ...





samwoo2go said:


> Whats a good mini forum?


#3


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

I think your mom rocks for wanting a mini.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

When my folks were living in FL, they were in a large condo complex for seniors only (60 years plus). I remember seeing quite a few minis parked in the lot. 

She should go for it and to heck with what others think.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

samwoo2go said:


> but she is Asian and *very traditional* and she cares how other people especially withing the Asian circle how people perceive her.


Tell her she might be able to special order it in white, a very traditional asian car color.

:angel:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Click and Clack think she should... 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/12/20/AR2007122001502.html


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

samwoo2go said:


> So I was guna post this in E90post (I usually post all off-topic there) BF seems like a better place for this as there are more *"prime aged"* people here.


:tsk::thumbdwn:

The main differences between this Board and E90 Post are:

1. We have a command of the English Language and don't write like 17 year old Punks.
2. We don't start threads about showing off and racing.
3. We actually bounce ideas/concerns off one and other.

We're not all "prime-aged." This board just has more class.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

Salvator said:


> Click and Clack think she should...
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/12/20/AR2007122001502.html


Wow, nice obscure reference for mini's and older drivers. Well done!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like Mini Coopers, but the non-turbocharged ones are ungainly slow. I think I can out run one on foot.

But seriously though, 9 seconds to 60?! If that were my mother, I'd get her the Cooper S, that way she'll have some power to get down the road, if needed be.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

tommydogsdad said:


> This board just has more class.


your avatar exudes class


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr. The Edge said:


> your avatar exudes class


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

Mr. The Edge said:


> your avatar exudes class


I didn't say I had class, now did I?

My avatar is "tacky", I'll say that.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

tommydogsdad said:


> My avatar is "tacky", I'll say that.


:stupid: 

(Sorry, TDD, could'nt resist)


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

wingspan said:


> :stupid:
> 
> (Sorry, TDD, could'nt resist)


Nothing wrong with a funny picture now and then. Just trying to lighten this joint up.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

tommydogsdad said:


> Nothing wrong with a funny picture now and then. Just trying to lighten this joint up.




Yup, cracks me up, for sure.

I genuinely feel sorry for her though, to be brutally honest. She reminds me of Marilyn Monroe...


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

wingspan said:


> Yup, cracks me up, for sure.
> 
> I genuinely feel sorry for her though, to be brutally honest. She reminds me of Marilyn Monroe...


She needs serious therapy. 
Maybe Clarisi can offer her some therapy?:dunno:
Anyone who walks around with a weave that looks like and ant farm needs help.

I will say this, her new album isn't that bad. With the right marketing, it could have been more successful. She hasn't promoted it, which leads me to believe she just doesn't care anymore.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

We have sold alot of MINIs to people that are 50+... and some even older!! (70s/80s)


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

samwoo2go said:


> So I was guna post this in E90post (I usually post all off-topic there) BF seems like a better place for this as there are more "prime aged" people here.
> 
> So my mom (shes in her early 50s) has a camry right now and she said shes kinda bored with it after only a year.
> So we were driving 1 day and she saw a mini cooper and she asked me what it was cuz she really likes the way it looks. I told her and she did some reasearch and heres the problem.
> ...


buy it! who gives a sh*t what someone else thinks! the MINI is a hoot. :thumbup:


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

MatWiz said:


> Here in NYC you'd see more gray hair people driving the Mini, than you'd see young ones. As a matter of fact, now that I am thinking about it, you can hardly see any young people driving it.
> 
> mw


not here.... in AZ, ton's of young folks.... :rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

cjwheeling said:


> Wow, nice obscure reference for mini's and older drivers. Well done!


I cheated...  I actually read the article in the printed paper the other day and just happened to remember it (and was able to find it online... ) I have a knack for remembering useless information, but don't ask me to tell you my coworkers names... :eeps:


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

I made a poll on Northamerican motoring to find the average age of drivers on there, and it was in the upper 30s (I stopped tallying after 92 responses, but the thread kept going), so, she shouldn't feel out of place. I think the youngest was 16, the oldest was like 76 or something like that.


----------

